# Your Prayers Are Needed!



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

Regardless of your faith, if you could send healing and positive energy/prayers/thoughts to my baby Callie I would really appreciate it. She is a two year old doberman, and my little angel. She is from the first litter we bred, and I am so very attached to my sweet girl. Right now we are waiting for our appointment with a special vet on Monday, but she is facing a prognosis of brain cancer. 
Once we receive our official diagnosis it will be time for the hardest decision any pet owner makes, will putting her through treatment improve her quality of life? Or is it time to send her over the rainbow bridge? 
I am hoping for a miracle. Here are some photos of my beautiful girl:
Nursing from mommy Tess








Only hours old, stealing my heart!








Six weeks old, the only naughty baby who learned to pull off her ribbons. 








Playing with Tess, one year old








Quiet time with my girl 









Before getting into breeding Dobermans with my Aunt, a 20+ year dog breeder of bulldogs, I spent a lot of time thinking about why I was doing it and potentially putting myself through such heartbreak. I did it for my love of animals, and a breed that needs some help. Improper breeding has meant that they face heart and joint problems. Responsible breeders are finding unrelated male/female pairs who have tested negative for these problems, and do not carry the gene that could pass it to their offspring. I took every precaution available to breed healthy and happy pets. My heart is truly breaking right now. I am not here for sympathy for anyone but my beautiful baby Callie. Please send a prayer, if you can.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Poor baby girl!  She's in my thoughts and I'm sending lots of love her way.


----------



## Shell (Aug 23, 2012)

All prayer's and healing vibe's heading your way. I had to grab a kleenex looking at her gorgeous photos. It's the hardest decision in the world and I'm sending extra vibes for strength that you'll know what to do when the results come in. (((Hugs))) to you both.


----------



## McButter (Dec 25, 2012)

She is very beautiful. Hugs, thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I will send prayers for little Callie. Two years ago we faced the horror of a cancer diagnosis in our beloved sheltie, Skeeter. We had to make that devastating final decision. Our sweet angel lost his fight, but we know he would want your precious girl to have every chance to win her fight.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

praying for you <3


----------



## Hedgehogluvr386 (Jun 16, 2012)

Prayers to you and Callie<3


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

My thoughts, prayers, and hugs are with you both.


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

Prayers and healing light. I know how devastating this time can be. Hugs for strength.


----------



## Mommatobe (Apr 5, 2012)

I will be keeping you and Callie in my thoughts and prayers. She is a beautiful girl, sending you strength as well to help you get through this very difficult time.


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you all so much for your kind words and prayers! The support I have received means more to me than I could ever explain. 
Things have gotten worse here though. She is stumbling, having trouble getting up, she is not able to control her bladder, and she seems utterly confused and uncomfortable. Tears leak out of my eyes at almost all times this weekend. I will continue to pray, and ask that others join me, for a miracle for my Calliegirl. I've got out the old whelping box, ironically the one she was born in, and lined it with pillows, blankets, and toys. It's a 4 foot by 6 foot box, and she can move freely. But the walls and pillows are keeping her safe and feeling more secure. We are snuggled in together now, and looking forward to watching the puppy bowl!
Keep the prayers coming, I will not give up until every option has been looked into for her. 
Thank you all!


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

So far no news is good news here. Callie's condition hasn't gotten any worse, and I'd like to believe it's the beginning of her miracle. She is tolerating her incision well, it goes from one ear to the other on the top of her head. Now we wait for more results to come from those tests. My hedgie Milton seems to pick up on my sadness, he has been snuggling more than ever before. Animals are amazing.
Thanks to all for your support and prayers. I am hoping my next update will just be asking for you to send support while Callie works to WIN this fight for her life.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Give her lots of hugs and kisses from all of us!


----------



## gogrnny1955 (Jul 6, 2011)

My heart and prayers for you both.


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you! She is getting constant love and enjoying every minute of it. We won't get the results until the beginning of next week from her brain biopsy. Callie needs your prayers for a MIRACLE. Her vet is considering if her sickness is autoimmune, it would be rare, but treatable! The autoimmune disorder has never been documented in a Doberman before, only small dogs and golden retrievers. Although I would rather my girl just get better, if it is a disorder I can treat and let her keep her quality of life I will be the most thankful pet mom in the world. 
Thank you for your continued support!


----------



## jholstein11 (Dec 13, 2012)

thoughts and prayers for sweet callie.


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

Got photos of her last show before her health declined!


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

She is absolutely stunning. Pip and I are hoping for your miracle. I know Dobermans aren't Greyhounds, but has your vet called the folks out at OSU? I know they are doing a lot of research on cancer in Greyhounds as well as other autoimmune diseases. I realize that a Dobie is no Greyhound, but their bloodlines crossed at one point, forever and a day ago, but it might come in handy. I know with the overwhelming sense of sadness sometimes its hard to think through all your options, maybe this could be one for you guys? Here's to hoping! It can't hurt to try anyway.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I think of you every day in my prayers Callie.


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

I hate to sound needy, but I would appreciate anyone who wants to send some good energy our way! The blizzard they're calling Nemo has hit, and I am officially without power! Hedgies are covered in blankets, and insulated with some heat packs in each cage! All the dogs and I are huddled under blankets. My lovely "any emergency use my generator!" Neighbor decided that the appropriate time to tell me he sold his generator was when the power went out, through a text message "no generator, sold it, stay warm!"... Ugh. This is predicted to last until tomorrow night, so repairs aren't looking good. February is really testing my family. Anyone else in Nemo's path... Stay warm!!


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

Good luck during this bad weather spell. My prayers are with you all.


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you! 
We are approaching 24 hours without power, which also means without heat. The house thermostat can't go lower than 46, which we hit about an hour ago, and the temp still dropping. Today about 3:00 the governor lifted the road ban for those of us who needed to to seek warmth. I made the decision that it was safer on the roads then it was playing keep away with my hedgehogs health facing the temps. We loaded up into the truck and made it safely 20 minutes away to warmth and power. Everyone is snuggled in safely and happily with their CHE's working. Callie and the other dogs have stayed wrapped in blankets and everyone seems fine now.
Tips on how the hedgies made it through the night:
When the power went out I unplugged my CHE's and put them down so I could cover the cages in blankets. 
I gave them handwarmers in socks, and lots of extra fleece. 
When that became not enough I put them in fabric containers in front of the fireplace, rotating holding each one to check their bellies for warmth. 
Finally, we bundled up and traveled for warmth!


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

Until now no news has been good news. But now... NEWS IS GOOD NEWS!!
We started treating for a rare autoimmune disease- it is WORKING. The miracle you all helped me pray for has happened. I was hesitant to update right away, but one week of treatment has passed and she is responding wonderfully. My vet has even helped us find funding for this, as research is being done on this all over and many are interested in being able to help keep it going for Callie.
The power of prayer and good energy that you all provided for her is what I believe made all this possible. There are not enough thank yous in the world to express how I am feeling!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

That's wonderful!!!  Makes me feels all warm and fuzzy inside


----------

